# My litters



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

latest litter, choc tan doe x choc variegated buck. 








culled down to 6, of which I guessed 2.4. W'll see if I'm correct ^^
(and I hope she doesn't eat any more...)
obviously both parents carrying some dilutes, I'm cuessing c or c^h, since they popped up in related litters, too. But a sibling to the dad is champagne, so could be p, too...
*jumps up and down*

my longhaired female should pop any day now, I'm so nervous


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

You should make a post of that litter too when she pops. The picture looks so vivid i thought that hair was on my computer and tryed to take it off lol. Updates when they get older i hope lol. Im excited for you!!!!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Of course I will be posting more Pictures 

The other doe popped last night, I guess early morning hours of today.









10 little squeakers, left her 6, 5 pink eyed, 1 dark eyed (presumably agouti). 
Father is argente self probably carrying piebald, don't know about c-dilutes, mother is "I-don't-know" (choc?) longhair satin self, no clue what she carries.
might be p, could be c-dilutes
















mom









dad


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ooo i like dads head, what a handsum man


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

The chocolate litter:








all doing nicely, I'm really curious about the markings 

The (hopefully) argente litter ^^








all nice and chubby, though not all pinks in the same pink. Some of them are a little darker despite havng red eyes:
























the one in the bottom right hand corner is "pinker" than the others. Can't wait for fur and colour to come


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

that darker one does not look like it has red eyes?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

that's right, 1 is black eyed. the other 5 have red eyes, but 4 of them seem darker than the 5th one.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

oh i see, yes one looks like a PEW, the others are probs argente then.
they look healthy.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How cute! Mom looks like a satin of some sort, I'm thinking maybe cinnamon? I have cinnamon satins that look a lot like her, I call them goldens, lol!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm rather pleased with the development 

argente x longhair:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















choc tan x variegated








I wonder what the second one from the left is colourwise... doesn't look pew or choc variegated


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

champagne or argente?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

champagne sounds possible. why didn't I think of it ^^ not good with colours yet 
since both parents are choc, no A there, so can't be argente.
a few more pics:










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









it's so shiny ^^


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very pretty, a satin champagne perhaps


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So pretty... I love the shiny ones!

I noticed in one of your argente pictures, it looks like you have an agouti, a pew, and then 4 argente looking ones. Except one of the golden argentes seems to be a shade darker than the others. Is that just the camera angle, or can you see it in real life? I wonder what color that one might be.... RY maybe?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

they have slightly different shades, that's true. But since it's my first litter with argentes, I really lack experience with them. Never hat a RY either (since they all have red eyes, it would be fawn, right?).
I'll keep posting pictures so you can see the progress.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I just noticed you're in Austria... I don't think Europe has the e/e gene for RYs, so probably just a different shade of argente. Don't mind me, I'm just RY obsessed! :lol:


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

RY does exist in Europe. Roland has some, and I know of a few other breeders that claim to have some.
But it would be too cool to have that pop up by chance, so I think its Argente in different shades.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

oh look at them they're so pretty! This is my favorite age for baby mice, after they get their fur, and before they get and go all crazy!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh glorious cuteness.  So great to pop back in here and see so many chunky lovely babies.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

For going all crazy: they're already on the edge ^^
Eyes are not open yet, but they are quite active and mobile. But still too cute ^^

I'm rather happy how they turned out. 2 little frizzy/wavy ones 

















and a nice variegated champagne girl  I think I will use her for my argentes, I'd like to have variegated in that line.









The other litter is doing well, too.
I played a little with the colours in that picture, they are not that intense in rl  (I wish it was ^^)








3.1 in the argente department, the pew and the agouti are girls  useful, too.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I saw that last pic and my jaw dropped open! And then I saw changed the colors... too bad, they're really pretty.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I can show you the original, too:








not too shabby either ^^
2 of them turned out to be pieds, with a small white spot on the belly ^^ the agouti girl and one argente boy


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not too shabby at all!


----------

